# Pre-Season Game #1: Dallas Mavericks vs. NO/OKC Hornets



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*Tuesday, October 10, 2006*
*Location:* Ford Center, Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
*Time*: 7:00 Central
*Broadcast:* HDNet, ESPN 103.3FM


*MAVS TO WATCH:* ​






*Maurice Ager​ *








*Ndudi Ebi​ *









*Pat Carroll* 










*Darius Washington* 







*Jose Juan Barea​*










*Pops Mensah-Bonsu*








*DJ Mbenga​*








*Devin Harris*​


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

How has Mbenga's been progressing?

You have been following him in the Euro league, right? I would love to see this big guy stepping up to compete for the #5 with Damp.

Most people want to see Ager and Pops, but I want to see Mbenga! :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I've been itching for Mavs action so bad......

I'll be there tonight. Can't wait to get a glance at some of the new guys, and like you Ed, I'm eager to see how Mbenga and Diop improved through the offseason.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> *I've been itching* for Mavs action so bad......


Should we be discussing your itch here on bbb.net or in a doctor's office? :angel:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Let's get this season started!

Alright, I am really going to watch Pops today, I really think he can contribute into the roster. So we'll see about that, I also want Ebi to make the cut, he seems like a good guy that we can have for the next few years and he might turn out like Diop.

BTW, will this be aired on UPN 21 or any other station?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

If you've been reading closely this summer, there has been undercurrents of Mbenga's progression - not the least of which was his extension... :banana:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> BTW, will this be aired on UPN 21 or any other station?


No chance. No money from the networks to the league for this one. 

But it is on HDNet.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> But it is on HDNet.


Hard to beat the Mavs in HD. Bray's right, it's only on HDNet.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

So like, it wont be telivised? Damnit.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Not unless you have DirecTV or Dish....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Not unless you have DirecTV or Dish....


...and have HD, right?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Correct.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Correct.


 :nah: :rocket: 

:banghead:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Could someone DVR the game and post it up?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Could someone DVR the game and post it up?


That would be breaking the law..... :clown:


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

no NBA TV? 

Anyway Devin harris might not play, something about a sore hamstring. The guy has to do something about that hamstring


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> That would be breaking the law..... :clown:


 Highlights?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> How has Mbenga's been progressing?


Let's just say that he DOMINATED at Eurobasket (most importantly, showed he had offense and he could keep his fouls minimal), knocked down a couple of fifteen foot jumpshots in the two scrimmages (so did Diop btw), and Donnie and Avery are talking about the possibility of him starting. DJ Mbenga for MIP.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Seed said:


> no NBA TV?
> 
> Anyway Devin harris might not play, something about a sore hamstring. The guy has to do something about that hamstring


Where did you hear that? Disappointing news. One week of training camp/missed jumpers and the hamstring's already bugging him.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Pre-Game on 103.3: Dirk, JET with foot issue (wtf?), Stack (with knee), Devin Harris (hamstring - is a MAJOR INJURY supposedly, Mavs don't expect him to play "anytime soon") are all not in the arena, Peja won't play with cramps in thigh.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Haha, lame Avery interview, "Both teams were champions."


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Starting lineup:

PG - AJ (replacing Devin)
SG - Buck
SF - JHo
PF - Cro
C - Damp


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Damp very active offensively early on.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Fake injuries.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Dirk's not injured, Stack's not injured, he's just resting in case of injury, and JET apparently has a minor injury. But Avery definitely sounded concerned about Devin in his interview.

Wow, Damp. 6 rebounds in the first quarter, and still 3:09 to go.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Damp sounds impressive today, also Devean George had a good move. Josh Howard shooting just 2 for 8. Anthony Johnson already 3 dimes and Damp has 6 boards (3 offensive!).


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm loving everytime I hear "good pass" and "nice feed" on the fast breaks. Didn't hear that once last year. Having a true point guard is sweet.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

So you think Jose will make the cut?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Damn Pargo! New Orleans has the lead at the end of the 1st.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

WOOHOO! Pops has entered the game!!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I love this Barea kid.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

MO AGER!! AND 1 TO THE BASKET

Sounds nice!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Maurice Ager's first FGA of his career is good, with a three point play opportunity.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint are you watching the game?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Heh, first FT isn't.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> Saint are you watching the game?


 Listening, working out, and posting at the same time


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

It's on 103.3FM, t1no.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Ager's first 3PA is good too.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Mensah-Bonsu with his first block ever.

I'm lame.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Great hustle by Pops!


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Listening, working out, and posting at the same time


Oh arent we just a good multitasker.. lmao. Yeah, I could be listening to it, but.. I dont really have an attention span right now.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> It's on 103.3FM, t1no.


102.1FM


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> 102.1FM


 103.3 dog... You know.. ESPN Radio..?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Damp is a ****ing beast! (I cant believe I'm saying that!) 10 boards (4 offensive) and 6 points! Shooting 67% from FT and FG.... Mo Ager is also doing as I thought he would do. First field goal was a success and he had a good 3 pointer.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> 103.3 dog... You know.. ESPN Radio..?


I know, but 102.1 is what i am listening to.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Oh...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

sounds like we are doin good tonight with Jho takin the lead


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Hornets 8-0 run...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Hornets 8-0 run...


yea i spoke too soon, at least we closed the 3rd with a 10-4 run. they were being lazy methinks =x


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Mavs down by 3 with 1:02 to go.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Ah, Mavs lose by 3 after a turnover-filled finished. Ager with an excelent game, Jose with a terrific game as well, Washington...not so much. Pops played defense, showed hustle, and had one slam.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

yea, but they didnt say anything about croucher at the end of the game..


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Guess who's getting cut!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

somehow isiah thomas


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

7 Assists!!!! If he keeps that up, might as well trade Harris for a big guy with some decent low post moves heh?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Not sure how much you know about him t1no, but he penetrates as well as Devin and can shoot the ball. The only thing that makes him a liability is his size (he's listed at 6'0" but he's probably closer to 5'10"). Also, he drew a couple charges, including one in the clutch that could have been a game saver had ***** old Washington caught his pass.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Yea that's good but can he defend like Harris?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

No, and that's a result of his size. He lacks Harris's fairly long arms for a guy his size. But I like his upside. I say continue to groom Harris and let Barea blossom on the D-League; he's either a good chip or the starting PG of the Mavs five years from now.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> No, and that's a result of his size. He lacks Harris's fairly long arms for a guy his size. But I like his upside. I say continue to groom Harris and let Barea blossom on the D-League; he's either a good chip or the starting PG of the Mavs five years from now.


Well hopefully Harris will step it up and start for the Mavs at the PG spot 5 years from now.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeeeaaaaah..I forgot how these game threads do numbers , especially when you're a good team.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Looking at the boxscore, this is what I like

JJB with 7 assists..I think he'll make the roster
MBenga with only 2 fouls in 20 minutes
Damp active on the boards, looks like he wants to start


However, Ager had a terrible FG % ..

Shotgun doing the game threads in the seasn, theyre my forte


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I wonder how long Avery's going to let Ager shoot himself into/out of a hole...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Tersk said:


> Looking at the boxscore, this is what I like
> 
> JJB with 7 assists..I think he'll make the roster
> MBenga with only 2 fouls in 20 minutes
> ...


Ager shot with a poor percentage, you're right. But I like the confidence he has in his shot. Also, Coop on 103.3 sounded really, really amazed after Ager cut to the rim, so I like that.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Here's DMN's story:



> *Mavs' Dampier suddenly center of intrigue*
> 
> By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News
> 
> ...


Get you some


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Here's DMN's story:


From what I heard on the radio, Damp's performance was quite impressive last night.

It's hard to imagine Dallas with an assertive #5...


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

Diop with 8 minutes?

What's that about?

I thought he was supposed to get lots of minutes this season?

Yeah yeah - I know it's preseason, but still... :curse:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> Diop with 8 minutes?
> 
> What's that about?
> 
> ...


Technically speaking, Diop is the starting #5 with Damp coming off the bench, and Mbenga is behind Damp.

Yeah, because it's a preseason game, especially the first one, AJ is figuring out the bench potential.... and Damp/Mbenga both got more minutes.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow, I missed this from the article...



> Hilton Armstrong is an impressive-looking rookie for the Hornets, but *he got schooled early by Howard. In the first quarter, the 6-11 Armstrong was trying to guard Howard, who gave him a stutter step, then left him crumpled on the floor with a crossover move for an easy 10-foot floater. "Welcome to the NBA," was the message.*


 :banana: :banana:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Reports have been claiming that JHo has been looking stellar throughout training camp.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Reports have been claiming that JHo has been looking stellar throughout training camp.....


I really hope this is his year. Remember this poll? :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I really hope this is his year. Remember this poll? :biggrin:


It's a tough choice between the two, and I hope it remains tough due to excellence from them both. :biggrin:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

anyone know if Devins injury is legit?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

VeN said:


> anyone know if Devins injury is legit?


Apparantly so.



> Devin Harris will be out for seven to 10 days, according to Johnson.
> 
> "I don't like hamstrings," said Johnson, who lost a good chunk of a season when he was a player because he came back too quickly from a hamstring problem.
> 
> Harris could be back in time to play the last couple of preseason games. However, his time out could make it difficult for him to make a run at the starting guard spot opposite Jason Terry.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Apparantly so.


.. damn


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Tersk said:


> Looking at the boxscore, this is what I like
> 
> JJB with 7 assists..I think he'll make the roster
> MBenga with only 2 fouls in 20 minutes
> ...


NO! I wanted to do them


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Even Damp got in the scoring action!










NOTE TO USER: User expressly acknowledges and agrees that, by downloading and or using this photograph, user is consenting to the terms and conditions of the Getty Images License Agreement. Mandatory Copyright Notice: 2006 NBAE (Photo by Joe Murphy/NBAE via Getty Images) :biggrin:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Wow, I missed this from the article...
> 
> 
> 
> :banana: :banana:


Byron Scott said about Hilton..."He looked like Fred Sanford having a heart attack". :laugh:


----------

